# CVIOS fall show- small display



## Spaph (Oct 6, 2015)

Over the weekend I entered a small display of 10 plants at the CVIOS fall show and won 8 ribbons. My Paph. helenae and Phrag. pearcei both got a first place :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2015)

Neat. Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2015)

:clap: Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2015)

More ribbons than plants!


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations! I like the simple, clean set-up too. It's
quite elegant without being fussy.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh wow, I love the pearceii. So great!


----------



## troy (Oct 8, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Very nice pearcei


----------



## Spaph (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 8, 2015)

A very nice bunch of plants on show. Well done on the ribbons!

Ed


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 8, 2015)

Way to go!! I can see why they liked your helenae and pearcei. What are you growing your pearcei in?


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations on the 1st places! I really like the pearcei and helenae. Both are lovely!


----------



## Spaph (Oct 12, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Way to go!! I can see why they liked your helenae and pearcei. What are you growing your pearcei in?



I grow my pearcei in a mix of 50/50 sphagnum moss and sponge rock!


----------

